# Which Xbox 360 snowboarding game?



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Not to be that gut, but there have ben numerous threads about this. The search button is your friend, don't be afraid of it. That being said, I own Stoked! Big Air Edition, and I love it. There is no online community to speak of for it, but it's a fun game. I have not played enough of Amped 3 to make any comments about it, and the Shaun White game blows.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Amped 3 is little older, but it's the best snowboard game ever made in my opinion.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

They're all pretty awful. Only exception is that stoked game which I've never played, but it seems promising.


----------

